# microsoft keybord and mouse to macintosh ??



## katepina7 (Apr 30, 2004)

Hello,
I have a microsoft keyboard and mouse but i don't have the drivers.
Do you know if i can use them in a macintosh computer?
Thank you!


----------



## carbcycle (Jan 9, 2005)

katepina7 said:


> Hello,
> I have a microsoft keyboard and mouse but i don't have the drivers.
> Do you know if i can use them in a macintosh computer?
> Thank you!


Yeah and you won't need the drivers


----------



## zoombini (Aug 18, 2003)

Assuming they have USB connections (and not PS/2) u should be fine.


----------



## katepina7 (Apr 30, 2004)

zoombini said:


> Assuming they have USB connections (and not PS/2) u should be fine.


*Microsoft* wireless multimedia *keyboard* 1.0A
Wireless optical *mouse * 2.0A

I do not have any drivers.

Next week I will visit my grandmother and i am going to test them with her *macintosh* computer, then i let you know
Thank you * ALL * for your help!


----------

